# Look what I found under a car



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I can never help myself to take in abandoned animals I guess that's the soft side of me. I was out and about and saw a few kittens under a car. There are a TON of stray cat's over where I live. Poor little things it was 90 degree's out and one of them came out to my daughter crying and was licking a little puddle of water. I couldn't just freaking leave them. So I managed to pull the other 2 out from under this car and just took them home. Bathed them fed them and I have ordered some frontline and drontal to rid them of any fleas and worms. I have an appointment to get them spayed and neutered next month and I will probably keep them for awhile until I can place them in good homes. It really upsets me that people let their cat's out intact to breed freely within the neighborhood. I am not sure how long these little one's would have lasted had I not taken them in. They appear to be about 6-8 weeks old. I have no idea what breed they are other than they are really playful and sweet. And I am glad I got them when I did they are a little thin but not too bad.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww they're totally adorable. Poor little guys, they're lucky you saved them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Krystal I felt so bad it was so hot out I just couldn't leave them they are babies and I felt like crap. I had to take them if I didn't they would have died I am sure of that. If it's one thing I can do is get them fixed and feed and house them until I can get them homes. But just leaving them was not an option.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

That was the right thing to do, IMO...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know how you feel. I can't turn away a sad furry face in need either. It gets super hot over here too and being in that kind of heat with no water they don't really stand a chance. Poor babies, I bet they just love you right now


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww they are so cute


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

yea that was for sure the right thing to do.
so what are you going to do with them? 
they are little cuties


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I imagine one of the many strays over here mated had the kittens fed them until weaned and the litter mates stuck together once the mother left them. They were all under a car hiding probably trying to stay cool. It's funny because they are all just running around everywhere it feels like animal kingdom right now LOL. They have been sleeping in a pile on my bed LOL. Yes I think they love me and my kids they have been marking us like crazy. Cute little squishy's for sure.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pittylove77 said:


> yea that was for sure the right thing to do.
> so what are you going to do with them?
> they are little cuties


Blondie right now I am just trying to get them healthy. I put in an order for de-wormer and flea preventative. I am going to get them spayed/neutered next month. Get them their shot's and try and place them my sister want's one. My daughter is asking me to keep them LOL. I will keep them as long as it takes to get them healthy and find them good homes. Right now they need to be together and I will make sure they get everything need before I even think of letting them go to anyone. Until then they are just running around all over the place playing, eating and sleeping. LOL


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Blondie right now I am just trying to get them healthy. I put in an order for de-wormer and flea preventative. I am going to get them spayed/neutered next month. Get them their shot's and try and place them my sister want's one. My daughter is asking me to keep them LOL. I will keep them as long as it takes to get them healthy and find them good homes. Right now they need to be together and I will make sure they get everything need before I even think of letting them go to anyone. Until then they are just running around all over the place playing, eating and sleeping. LOL


this is kind of funny because we were just talking about cats and then you posted this haha 
im sure you will find homes for these little guys quick

Eric


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

My town has a cat catch policy where they provide crate traps to catch 'em, then they are taken to be fixed, then brought back. It's been for over a year now, but the cats are still coming. Hard to control...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Eagle it makes no sense to let these animals just mate freely. There are so many low cost spay and neuter clinics in town why don't they just take their pet's and get them fixed? I don't get it really. If you have cat's that you are going to let outside to wander they need to be fixed.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

my grandmas neighbor hood is having the same problem we got to rescue one from the litter last year but this year we caught one and rehomed it but the mother got spooked and ran off with the other 4 kittens. same momma every time too she does produce some good looking kittens though had one white one with a mohawk that was orange then 2 long haired tabbies and a 2 short haired tabbys. we've been meaning to try to catch the mother and fix her but no ones seen her in a while.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Eagle it makes no sense to let these animals just mate freely. There are so many low cost spay and neuter clinics in town why don't they just take their pet's and get them fixed? I don't get it really. If you have cat's that you are going to let outside to wonder they need to be fixed.


That's correct. The problem in my town is strays. For years people fed them, put milk or water out, but they grew wild. Only the young ones seem tame. This is why there are fines for feeding. Humans created this problem...some people just never learn to take responsibility for their acts of doing or not doing. They blame others, but always fail to look towards themselves. It's like a disease, it really is. I really feel sorry for the cats, and I've never had one myself...one wild cat used to share food with my Alaskan Malemute years ago, but that was it. It was a female tiger striped grey and black. But that was in the country. I see more in town, so that equals the equivalent of cats getting dumped or loose. We know the answer to the problem, but nobody ever does a thing about it...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good job Hun. They are adoreable. Cats arent my cup of tea but dang they are cute.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww T I knew you had a soft side  I really like the darker striped one and the gray one, omg I want a kitty so bad too. hmmmmm  I think Krystal has my kitten though. Is awesome you are doing what you are doing I would have done the same thing. Hugs


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You crack me up Tara! your a softy, how could you say no? Carley always brings home strays like that.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellente`......... 

Way to rescue ranger!  just playin very good save! Love the lil black one your playin with in pic..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> You crack me up Tara! your a softy, how could you say no? Carley always brings home strays like that.


Lol I wouldn't have been able to sleep had I just left them. And my kid would grow up to think I was a mean mf to just leave them like that. Redog these kids get this bringing pets home all the time from someone wInk wink


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooooh Kittens are feisty little buggers. I have to clean the cat room at the shelter sometimes. (Larger square room with sliding glass and kitten proof mesh doors)
While I'm sitting there cleaning they climb up by back, bite my legs, jump up at me, and some will start screaming.
I'm glad you took them in, I am the same way. I just can't leave animals behind.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

This one looks just like sophie!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

All you have to do is but a pink cheeta print collar on it and the ya go mini sophie!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG they are so cute I want one lol , that black tabby looking one is adorable. We got one of our cats growing up in a similar way we lived way up north like -20 weather in the winter . Found him under the car in the winter with frost bit ears and nose { he ended up losing a tip on his ear from it} was so sad my dad who hates cats even couldnt leave him outside so we kept him , turned out to be one of the best cats ever. I think they know when someone has helped them and they are very loyal , gonna make someone a good pet  good on you for helping them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Carley said:


> All you have to do is but a pink cheeta print collar on it and the ya go mini sophie!


Carly will you name her for me ???


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

just look at those wickedly cute stripes. omg they are absolutely adorable. i wish i could have another cat..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

How adorable!!! Great pictures. Kittens are so cute and playful  glad u found them


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Good job Hun. They are adoreable. Cats arent my cup of tea but dang they are cute.


agreed mach0, its not that i dont like them i just prefer not to own them.
i would have for sure brought these little dudes home though. Even though i prefer dogs i love all animals


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww Sadie good on you for saving the little furballs  I knew you had a soft side  You big soft meanie you  There are feral colonies all over the U.S. and it is so sad. My kitty Kona was a feral born kitten that I caught with my bare hands as she was trying to leap a wall. We ended up using traps to capture the rest and between me and another lady had 12 cats spayed and neutered through a rescue so it was very cheap. Found some of the kittens homes and the adults were just put back out but at least they could no longer reproduce. Why people can't fix there pets is beyond me especially cats!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

You have a heart?? Pftt.. lol jk Good job, way to protect the helpless in need.


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

AAWWW Im glad you found them. The grey one I think is just addorable! We have cats in out neighbor hood that just run loose. I was thinking that cats are inside animal, thats why they do their "buisness" in a litterbox. It aggervates me when people let their cats run wild through the streets!
The least they should do is spay/neuter them first. 
Have fun with your new additions(you know your going to end up keeping them..LOL)
Ang


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> You have a heart?? Pftt.. lol jk Good job, way to protect the helpless in need.


Lol I am trying not to remember but yeah I get a little emotional over this stuff. Bahahahahaha:rofl:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cute little bunch. Well done, Tara, you softie!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

CUTENESS!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I just couldn't leave them they are babies and I felt like crap. I had to take them if I didn't they would have died I am sure of that. If it's one thing I can do is get them fixed and feed and house them until I can get them homes. But just leaving them was not an option.


1. :hug:
2. I would have done the same.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love me some gray kitty! So cute girl!


----------

